
Intel’s Fall Desktop Launch Event (Livestream) - taspeotis
https://newsroom.intel.com/news/intels-fall-desktop-launch-event-livestream/
======
taspeotis
Anandtech has a live blog here: [https://www.anandtech.com/show/13448/intel-
fall-pc-desktop-l...](https://www.anandtech.com/show/13448/intel-fall-pc-
desktop-live-blog-starts-at-10am-et)

